# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  از آقایون و خانومای مهندس کی میتونه جوابمو بده و کمکم کنه؟؟؟؟ تغییر رشته

## mehrdad0111

سلام
من دیپلمه رشته برق (الکتروتکنیک) رو دارم و حالا میخوام برای دانشگاه رشته کامپیوتر (نرم افزار) رو انتخاب کنم.
سوال:
1-آیا میتونم تغیر رشته بدم ؟
2-درس های عمومی و تخصصی که باید امتحان بدم چیا هستند؟
3-با توجه به اینکه من رشتم فنیه آیا باید مدرک پیش دانشگاهی داشتته باشم؟؟؟چون تو دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام و شرکت در کنکور 92 (صفحه 1 بند 2)نوشته شده که :دارندگان ديپلم فني و حرفه اي و كاردانش كه فاقد مدرك پيش دانشگاهي و يا مدرك كارداني مي باشند حق ثبت نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1392 را ندارند.
4-برای گرفتن مدرک پیش دانشگاهی باید چی کار کنم کجا برم؟؟؟؟؟
5-من که میخوام برا دانشگاه تغیر رشته بدم آیا با توجه به اینکه از رشته کامپیوتر چیزی نمیدونم تو دانشگاه به مشکل میخورم؟؟؟؟

اگه میشه ساده توضیح بدید

با تشکر فراوان از همه شما عزیزان

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> سلام
> من دیپلمه رشته برق (الکتروتکنیک) رو دارم و حالا میخوام برای دانشگاه رشته کامپیوتر (نرم افزار) رو انتخاب کنم.
> سوال:
> 1-آیا میتونم تغیر رشته بدم ؟
> 2-درس های عمومی و تخصصی که باید امتحان بدم چیا هستند؟
> 3-با توجه به اینکه من رشتم فنیه آیا باید مدرک پیش دانشگاهی داشتته باشم؟؟؟چون تو دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام و شرکت در کنکور 92 (صفحه 1 بند 2)نوشته شده که :دارندگان ديپلم فني و حرفه اي و كاردانش كه فاقد مدرك پيش دانشگاهي و يا مدرك كارداني مي باشند حق ثبت نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1392 را ندارند.
> 4-برای گرفتن مدرک پیش دانشگاهی باید چی کار کنم کجا برم؟؟؟؟؟
> 5-من که میخوام برا دانشگاه تغیر رشته بدم آیا با توجه به اینکه از رشته کامپیوتر چیزی نمیدونم تو دانشگاه به مشکل میخورم؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


اگر بخواید  کنکور فنی شرکت کنید ( در گرایش کامپیوتر ) فکر نمیکنم بتونید تغییر رشته بدید . اما اگه بخواید از طریق کنکور سراسری ریاضی ، رشته ی کامپیوتر قبول بشید حتما باید مدرک پیش دانشگاهی بگیرید و برای این کار میتونید از طریق از مدارسی که بصورت غیر حضوری مدرک میدن اقدام کنید.

----------

